# Radio Not Working



## Elmago (May 30, 2021)

Hello Everyone,
I have an X5 2004 and I'm having some issues with the radio not working. So the GPS side of the radio turns on and works just fine but the radio wont turn on at all. I'm fairly new at this so not really sure what it could be, I have checked the fuses and they are all in good condition. Any help or advice would be amazing. thank you in advance!


----------

